# cheap filter media?



## dr zaius (10 Jul 2011)

i have an external fluval filter and am fed up of paying so much money for filter media, amy one know a cheap source or an alternative?!


----------



## ghostsword (10 Jul 2011)

Washing up sponges, those are pretty cheap. Also crushed lava stone. 


.


----------



## madlan (10 Jul 2011)

This stuff is great, loaded a Fluval FX5 with a couple of boxes.


----------



## SuperWen (11 Jul 2011)

Crushed pumice, styrofoam beads


----------



## dr zaius (11 Jul 2011)

madlan said:
			
		

> This stuff is great, loaded a Fluval FX5 with a couple of boxes.




looks good, im in stevenage too! Whats your local shop, koi company?


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jul 2011)

Hi all,
I like ceramic rings, but Alphagrog is really good and even cheaper. Most Koi places will sell it. <http://www.absolute-koi.com/subcat309.html>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Alastair (11 Jul 2011)

madlan said:
			
		

> This stuff is great, loaded a Fluval FX5 with a couple of boxes.



Ditto. I've filled both my fx5s with these. Good price too. Or as recommended try the alphagrog


----------



## madlan (11 Jul 2011)

I thought I was the only one here! haha

I spread myself between Maidenhead aquatics (St Albans) and the Koi Co. Although both don't really do decent plants\aquascape stuff so I head online for most stuff.


----------



## norfolkdiscus (11 Jul 2011)

try plumbing centre for plastic drain pipe and cut to size and alfagrog is great and cheep to.


----------



## dr zaius (11 Jul 2011)

madlan said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one here! haha
> 
> I spread myself between Maidenhead aquatics (St Albans) and the Koi Co. Although both don't really do decent plants\aquascape stuff so I head online for most stuff.




lol, i know, seems the only way to find good advise is on forums! The best plant website I found has a minimum order on it so annoying when only want a couple of plants! What tank have you got?

thanks to everyone else for responses


----------



## dr zaius (11 Jul 2011)

madlan said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one here! haha
> 
> I spread myself between Maidenhead aquatics (St Albans) and the Koi Co. Although both don't really do decent plants\aquascape stuff so I head online for most stuff.




lol, i know, seems the only way to find good advise is on forums! The best plant website I found has a minimum order on it so annoying when only want a couple of plants! What tank have you got?

thanks to everyone else for responses


----------



## madlan (12 Jul 2011)

I was thinking about asking the local Pets @ Home if they can order in plants, I mean they all stock Tropica so must be a massive customer?

It's a Fluval 1200 - 323 litres:







Powered by 4 x 39W T5s, FE Co2, EI dosing, Fluval FX5 + external heater and Koralia 4.


----------



## dr zaius (12 Jul 2011)

yeah thats a good idea, your tanks great. Like the fact all your heater, filter e.t.c is external.





heres my tank at the moment, its half way between being converted back to something like this.





After buying a house in stevenage last year with my girlfriend the tank just went down hill and didnt have time for it, slowly am replacing plants/fish


----------



## cichlidfam (14 Jul 2011)

Great thread and great tanks.


Matt


----------

